# Where are the developer boards?



## rharder (Jul 13, 2001)

This is the most active Mac OS X bulletin board I've yet found, but does anyone know if there are some good developer-oriented boards out there?

-Rob


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 15, 2001)

i was just thinking the same thing when i came back here, and i looked and looked and i really think that this might be the best as they come.  I would say try Apple's own discussion board.  i think it's like info.discussion.apple.com or somthin like that, hope i could help

-whitesaint


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 15, 2001)

whoa, the developer board for Mac OS X is much much huger than this one.  I just logged in (you gotta have an account), at https://signin.apple.com/cgi-bin/We...onurl=http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?  or you can go to the apple website, click on the "support" section, and then click on discussion under support.  You will be prompted to enter your ID and password or you can start a new account.  It's worth it!


----------



## rharder (Jul 16, 2001)

Thanks. I forgot about that.

-Rob


----------



## endian (Jul 23, 2001)

There's also Apple's email lists at http://www.lists.apple.com/mailman/listinfo


----------

